# Is my hound dog really a hound dog!?!



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I get a lot of 'what is he!?' comments when I take Ozzie out for field trips. I have always told people he is a Bloodhound / Chinese Shar-Pei X. What do you think? 

The story: Ozzie was found dumped on the side of the road in rural Georgia. The rescue I adopted from before told me that every year, right around the same time, they find a litter of puppies in front of this farmers ranch. I have no information/pictures of his parents. 

Unfortunately, I can't get his puppy pictures to load. I will add them if I can get it to work. Ozzie will be 4 in December and is currently 95 pounds. He has a very deep, serious bark but no real bay. Sometimes he will talk, and it sounds an awful lot like a hound. He also has a fantastic nose and an incredible indifference to almost everything. He is very unfood motivated (which I've heard is not typical in hounds).








5 months







6 months







8 months







11 months







1 year







1.5 years







2 years







3.5 years


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay... puppy picture time. Prepare yourselves for cuteness overload.








4 months







4 months







4.5 months







5 months







5 months


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He actually looks very similar to a Brazilian Mastiff, but considering his background I would lean more toward Bloodhound x Shar pei. Plus his temperament towards strangers is probably better than that of a Fila.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

.... I am speechless. 

(gathers thoughts) 

Now I am going to delve into a whole lot of research about these dogs! Do you know much about them, Chaos? Ozzie is not a fan at all of strangers. He was socialized up the wazoo as a pup, but became more fearful as he grew older. He is not aggressive... just very untrusting of anyone but me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

+two said:


> .... I am speechless.
> 
> (gathers thoughts)
> 
> Now I am going to delve into a whole lot of research about these dogs! Do you know much about them, Chaos? Ozzie is not a fan at all of strangers. He was socialized up the wazoo as a pup, but became more fearful as he grew older. He is not aggressive... just very untrusting of anyone but me.


No I actually don't know much about them, sorry.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I definitely see Bloodhound. But I don't really see the Shar Pei. If I were guessing, I'd almost say BloodhoundxLab


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Bloodhound x Shar Pei sounds like a reasonable cross. He certainly looks Bloodhound and has the Shar Pei look about his head. My friend has a Lab x Shar Pei and looks very similar in the head but has the small Shar Pei ears.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

So I spent some time researching the Fila Brasileiro. Uhm. You weren't joking about 'not liking strangers'! 

The thing is.. I am starting to buy that Ozzie is heavily mixed with one. The sound of the bark is the same, the gait, the hips, the same attitude with the owner, other animals, strangers. Its really eerie. Then I listened to a Fila Brasileiro 'talking' (dont know the correct term) and I almost fainted. Thats what Ozzie does! 

So thank you for knowing your dog breeds! Now I may have a better understanding of why he is the way he is and how best to help and manage him. I most likely will be posting some threads on this breed/topic, I imagine. Now I need to decide what I am going to say he is when people ask...


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

He does appear to have some sort of mastiff breed in the mix. His muzzle is thicker (padding wise) than any mastiff type I've ever seen, though, so I'd still guess there is some Shar pei in there.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

That's an amazing looking dog.

The picture from behind at 8 months does look like a shar pei. The others, not so much.

Not much question about the hound, though.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful hound you have there.
To me Ozzie looks like a Blood Hound x Rhodesian Ridgeback to me.
For sure Ozzie is a hound............

oldhound


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot RonE! That means a lot to me. 

Thanks everyone for your input... it is much appreciated. 

I did a little "grooming" with Ozzie tonight. It got too dark by the time I took the camera out, so I had to use flash. Thought I'd share anyways.















Here is what he sounds like when he is "guarding" the property...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

+two said:


> Thanks a lot RonE! That means a lot to me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input... it is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Okay. I DO see where you get Shar Pei. He's a handsome and interesting looking dog


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

nikkita said:


> I just do agree with you, he is so handsome right there guarding the property.


Thanks so much! I may be biased, but I think he is awfully handsome as well.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

His butt looks totally Shar Pei. I know that's a weird thing to say, but there it is.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

FilleBelle said:


> His butt looks totally Shar Pei. I know that's a weird thing to say, but there it is.


 I realize that all the pictures I posted, Ozzie's tail isn't up. He usually carries it up, like a Shar Pei. It curls over too; so in my eyes his rear end looks like an oversized Shar Pei butt. 

I should have mentioned too that he has a very coarse, needly coat. It feels very similar, though a little longer and not as 'pricky', as a horse coat Shar Pei. All the Bloodhounds I've met have been soft... so I don't know?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

No need to explain. I was serious. I have a Shar Pei mix. I know what their butts look like and Ozzie has one.


----------

